# black sand



## snoop1320 (Jul 15, 2003)

i just got some black sand in my tank about a week ago and the water is a bit cloudy even after I change water is this normal, cuz of the black sand???? this is my first time having sand and black color....thankx


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Did you rinse it? If ya didn't it gets cloudy, just keep doing water changes. If you could get 25micron filter filt cut to size for your filters that'll help polish the water. I spent 5 hours washing 50lbs of sand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2003)

yeah, that's normal. the water will get clearer soon.
but if you just washed it nicely and have it overnight in a bucket with water before you put in your tank, the water won't be cloudy. no worries.


----------



## snoop1320 (Jul 15, 2003)

thankx I knew that had to be it...I was just to excited to see the sand in the tank so I just dumped it in.....how about the little bubble on the sand is that normal???...thankx


----------



## Humboldt surfer (Sep 10, 2003)

I just filled a bucket half way with my sand ( black beauty) threw a hose in there full blast, and dumped the water out after filling the bucket. Had to do this about 5 times perbucket. Dumped it all into my 55 gal, and the water was clear the next day.


----------



## schin101 (Jul 27, 2003)

If you have little bubbles, I would suggest grabbing a stick or something and stiring the sand until the air comes out.


----------

